# FINDING DRIVER FOR P4VMD+



## imported_raju (Mar 19, 2005)

*can i get the drivers for the p4vmd+ mother board please*


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry but you have to have the original cd. Frontech doesn't offer any support softwares on their website


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 22, 2005)

This might help 
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=p4vmd+&meta=


----------

